# Advise



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thinking of buying a 353 american flyer flying circus from trainz asking 120.00 but the tender and engine has to be painted no question not tested. Plus 18.50 for shipping. He has dropped price from 160. Should i wait and look for something better. Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

$120 is about right for an original 353 in "good" rated condition. Good condition is not very good and usually would need a repaint. I would not do it. I would wait for a better condition original which of course would cost more. 
If you are ok with a restoration consider starting with either a 354 or 356 Silver Bullet that is badly scratched and cheap. Paint and decal that for the AF Circus, then you have smoke and choo choo for less money and the same amount of work.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> $120 is about right for an original 353 in "good" rated condition. Good condition is not very good and usually would need a repaint. I would not do it. I would wait for a better condition original which of course would cost more.
> If you are ok with a restoration consider starting with either a 354 or 356 Silver Bullet that is badly scratched and cheap. Paint and decal that for the AF Circus, then you have smoke and choo choo for less money and the same amount of work.


Ok thanks i been watching for about 2 months and he has drpped the price i think you r right i been waiting a while i just keep looking thanks 

Al stay safe


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My advise would be to keep looking. That 120.00 engine is going to need some linkage to wheels replaced.
These do not screw off. Uses rivets. And will cost some bucks. That one piece is broke.
A decent engine does not last 2 months on ebay.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I was at a train show last fall, and the guy next to me was haggling with the owner of a red circus engine over the price.. It was a fairly nice engine and the guy said no to the $85 dollar price tag that he worked the seller down to. He walked away and I stepped up and said I'll take for $85..Linkages and the rivet(s) can be had at PortLines.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thankyou i apreciate it. I will keep looking. Stay safe.

Al


flyernut said:


> I was at a train show last fall, and the guy next to me was haggling with the owner of a red circus engine over the price.. It was a fairly nice engine and the guy said no to the $85 dollar price tag that he worked the seller down to. He walked away and I stepped up and said I'll take for $85..Linkages and the rivet(s) can be had at PortLines.


Ok it does need alot of work. 120. Plus 18.50 for shipping plus paint linkage revits plus it hasnt been tested so figure new fingers maybe wires and cleaning. I think i will pass or if he drops the price again.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

If your willing to restore maybe this is better deal. Looks to be about the same condition needs a linkage bolt. And looking for an offer. I'd go $75.00

S-Gauge - American Flyer Silver Bullet - 356 For parts or Restoration | eBay


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

cole226 said:


> If your willing to restore maybe this is better deal. Looks to be about the same condition needs a linkage bolt. And looking for an offer. I'd go $75.00
> 
> S-Gauge - American Flyer Silver Bullet - 356 For parts or Restoration | eBay


Thanks holding off he has buy as is.

Al


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

If you enjoy working on locos heres an American Flyer 302AC 4-4-2 for a reasonable priceAmerican Flyer 302AC 4-4-2 Steam Locomotive Engine With Tender S Scale | eBay


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The USRA Guy said:


> If you enjoy working on locos heres an American Flyer 302AC 4-4-2 for a reasonable priceAmerican Flyer 302AC 4-4-2 Steam Locomotive Engine With Tender S Scale | eBay


That is agood price i do enjoy it. But right know to many projects going on. Stay safe.
Al


----------

